# Knife id damascus petty



## Carl Kotte (Aug 2, 2019)

Around 17-18 (IIRC) years ago I saw a damascus blade for the first time. It was this knife, a petty, given as a gift to my parents:









They have abused it over the years as you can see from the pictures. Pitting, overgrind and a broken tip. Does anyone know what brand it is? It looks like a Kai or Shun (maybe it’s copy) but it doesn’t say. Help is much appreciated!


----------



## ojisan (Aug 2, 2019)

This is a shop brand of Kitchen World TDI at Kappabashi in Tokyo. OEMed by maybe a maker in Seki?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 2, 2019)

ojisan said:


> This is a shop brand of Kitchen World TDI at Kappabashi in Tokyo. OEMed by maybe a maker in Seki?



Ojisan, you rule! Thanks!


----------



## da_mich* (Aug 5, 2019)

This knife and logo looks strange. I never read anything about X80CrMoV14 steel. Is it also possible to make sandwitch damascus with Chrom Molybdän steel?


----------

